# More yummy treats...Qview



## goodolboy (Jan 12, 2010)

I did some poppers the other weekend and they turned out FANTASTIC. Every body loved them. I also used 4 different kinds ( my 4 favs that i use in just about all my dishes) Jalapenos, Serranos, Bell, and Anaheim. I halved em, stuffed em and placed a lil weeny on it, wrapped em in applewood bacon and then smoked em for 2 hrs at about 220 and smoked em in pecan/cherry. I used cream cheese mixed with Mozzarella and habenero cheese, a lil Worcestershire, paprika, garlic salt, and a touch of Pecan rub. We used the extra for chip dip....


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 12, 2010)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!
I am going to make up a batch for my Superbowl party 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looking forward to it


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 12, 2010)

Those look great - I am looking forward to doing a bunch myself - I am looking at doing some chorizo from scratch and adding them to the japs with some cream cheese and some cheddar jack 
Thanks


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice looking ABT's. Love the little smokies. I bet they went really fast.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 12, 2010)

I got 1 of each....


----------



## bassman (Jan 12, 2010)

Great looking ABTs!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## orlandosmoking (Jan 12, 2010)

you need to learn to stock a personal stash prior to serving to guests 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great lookin' ABT's

Don


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 13, 2010)

LESSON LEARNED

Lee


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2010)

ABTs Look Great...


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jan 13, 2010)

Good looking Grub!  Nice variety as well.  Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 13, 2010)

I had the same problem over Christmas. I got one and POOF they were all gone. I need to remember to stash a couple.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 13, 2010)

abt qview now thats what im talken about "NICE"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




ill take 3 of each please


----------



## rp ribking (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, my mouth is watering


----------

